# propping tunnel skiffs



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Search for old threads here. Will find out everything you need then call jack foreman and order prop. Adding heavy cup will probably solve your issue.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

doing same thing with new chittum and yam 70. agree with above. they will want your wot range for zuke then your actual wot. if you are over reving and blowing out like me we need more cup which i hope helps both


----------



## NLW352 (Feb 19, 2018)

skinnydip said:


> doing same thing with new chittum and yam 70. agree with above. they will want your wot range for zuke then your actual wot. if you are over reving and blowing out like me we need more cup which i hope helps both


i am worried that just adding more cup without increasing surface area will still make the skiff struggle running the plate at a high setting in the disturbed water. My last prop on the yami is a monster compared to the zuke and i could run the plate up to 6 while still maintaining good throttle response, never loosing bite. Let me know what happens if you just add cupping, i also believe your chittum tunnel is much narrower than the mav, you might be able to get by with just adding cupping.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

No room on the zuke for bigger wheel i am guessing? Good luck


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call Jack Foreman and you won’t have to do any guess work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinnydip said:


> doing same thing with new chittum and yam 70. agree with above. they will want your wot range for zuke then your actual wot. if you are over reving and blowing out like me we need more cup which i hope helps both


There is a lot more to props than just cup and pitch but you are on track.


----------



## NLW352 (Feb 19, 2018)

skinnydip said:


> No room on the zuke for bigger wheel i am guessing? Good luck


Not with the DF60A. It will swing around 12". Thanks


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

NLW352 said:


> Not with the DF60A. It will swing around 12". Thanks


I am running a 3 blade 12.5" diameter x 15" pitch Foreman prop on my Zuke DF60A. It made a huge difference in performance for me. I had to trim the torque tab slightly in order for it to fit. No issues so far. It's significantly better than the PowerTech SRD 4 blade in 13" and 16" pitch (11.25" diameter) that I initially tried. Holeshot, cavitation, grip in hard turns are all very good. I can get on plane and run jacked all the way up without a tunnel (BT Mosquito). Top speed is within 1 mph of the other props. RPM at WOT is 6300. Very impressed with the prop.

Might be a good option to consider before trying the big lower unit model. If you are near Houston, you can try my prop on your motor.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Blackdog317 said:


> I am running a 3 blade 12.5" diameter x 15" pitch Foreman prop on my Zuke DF60A. It made a huge difference in performance for me. I had to trim the torque tab slightly in order for it to fit. No issues so far. It's significantly better than the PowerTech SRD 4 blade in 13" and 16" pitch (11.25" diameter) that I initially tried. Holeshot, cavitation, grip in hard turns are all very good. I can get on plane and run jacked all the way up without a tunnel (BT Mosquito). Top speed is within 1 mph of the other props. RPM at WOT is 6300. Very impressed with the prop.
> 
> Might be a good option to consider before trying the big lower unit model. If you are near Houston, you can try my prop on your motor.



Black dog what did your top end come to with the 15 pitch. I have the 14 pitch and top out at 33. 

Also have not heard anything good about the "Bigfoot" lower end models. Lots of vibration creating sheared lower end bolts.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

34 mph..._maybe_ 35 mph in perfect conditions with a light load. I can do 33 mph with a heavy load (3 anglers and way too much gear).


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Foreman is probably the way to go but if not the PT SWC is the prop for a tunnel. Not the highest speed prop but a lot of cup so can run the motor way high and still get a monster hole shot. I have SWC 3 and 4 blades and keep swapping them out but seem to like the 4 blade best. I have a waterman 16 with tohatsu 50. 33 to 34 mph loaded with 2 men.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

for bigger motors the PT SWW 3 blade is the way to go. I have this on a 90 tohatsu on a silver king 16 with a pocket tunnel and I can run with the jack plate all the way up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> Foreman is probably the way to go but if not the PT SWC is the prop for a tunnel. Not the highest speed prop but a lot of cup so can run the motor way high and still get a monster hole shot. I have SWC 3 and 4 blades and keep swapping them out but seem to like the 4 blade best. I have a waterman 16 with tohatsu 50. 33 to 34 mph loaded with 2 men.


That’s probably one of Jack’s props he designed for PowerTech. He’s a PT dealer so when he builds a custom prop it starts as one from the lineup if it needs tweaking. I need to ask him so I’m not giving inaccurate information though so don’t quote me.


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

Agree with DevRep. The SWW 4 blade powertech is a great prop for high lift and grip. I have tested several different props on an 18' waterman/60HP 4 stk yamaha and this was best overall prop; only lost approx 2mph coming from a 3 blade REB powertech. 

I have run one of Jack's 3 blade props on same boat and it was just too much blade surface and too much added diameter vs the SWW. Never could get any decent speed vs the SWW; max of 25mph with Jack's. Probably could have sent it back for adjustment but didn't want to bother after running the SWW.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

i have the sww3/14 from chittum now and it is not right. they do not have their props right for these tunnel hulls still working on them for both tohatsu and yamaha. bauman is about to work on mine and i have call into jack but his mailbox is full. I am sending viper 13 7/8 x15 off my stilt to bauman to modify. anxious to get them back


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with the motor. You just need the right prop not a bigger wheel
I have a 13 1/4 x 15 on my big Zuke 4 stroke
My big fat boat runs about 40 with it. I usually cruise 28-30 mph
Propcopropellers.com 770-267-9425
Talk to Peter you don't have to buy his prop but he'll help you
Me and my other micro skiff friends have his props. One has a tunnel Sterling


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinnydip said:


> i have the sww3/14 from chittum now and it is not right. they do not have their props right for these tunnel hulls still working on them for both tohatsu and yamaha. bauman is about to work on mine and i have call into jack but his mailbox is full. I am sending viper 13 7/8 x15 off my stilt to bauman to modify. anxious to get them back


Jack is in his mid 60’s, loves to fish as much as we do and has some health problems. After dealing with other prop shops then Jack I’d go with Jack again even though he can be hard to get in touch with. I guess that’s the beauty of living 30 minutes away. He usually nails the prop the first time and second for sure. 
When you go see Louie tell him I said hey, he will get a kick out of it.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

After talking with Blackdog and other Mosquito owners, I called Jack and he had a prop in my hands in maybe 2 weeks. Just added a full Shaw Wing cav plate, raised the motor way up and have yet to test it but from what I'm hearing, it should be a big improvement over the PT the BT came with.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hammer the tip of prop blades over. The bend going towards face of blade. Think what the prop would look like if you dropped it on the ground and the tip of blade, what's the word? Smooshed, how's that? Did it to one I had on a tunnel, drop the rpms down and grabbed like an sob.


----------



## NLW352 (Feb 19, 2018)

Blackdog317 said:


> I am running a 3 blade 12.5" diameter x 15" pitch Foreman prop on my Zuke DF60A. It made a huge difference in performance for me. I had to trim the torque tab slightly in order for it to fit. No issues so far. It's significantly better than the PowerTech SRD 4 blade in 13" and 16" pitch (11.25" diameter) that I initially tried. Holeshot, cavitation, grip in hard turns are all very good. I can get on plane and run jacked all the way up without a tunnel (BT Mosquito). Top speed is within 1 mph of the other props. RPM at WOT is 6300. Very impressed with the prop.
> 
> Might be a good option to consider before trying the big lower unit model. If you are near Houston, you can try my prop on your motor.


I wish i was close enough to try out that prop. What is the estimated weight of your skiff (Motor+gear)?


----------



## NLW352 (Feb 19, 2018)

Pudldux said:


> Black dog what did your top end come to with the 15 pitch. I have the 14 pitch and top out at 33.
> 
> Also have not heard anything good about the "Bigfoot" lower end models. Lots of vibration creating sheared lower end bolts.


Do you have any links discussing the issues? Is it pertaining to the newer motors?

Thanks,


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

NLW352 said:


> I wish i was close enough to try out that prop. What is the estimated weight of your skiff (Motor+gear)?



I am not sure about an accurate total weight. If I had to guess....maybe 1100-1200 lbs


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

NLW352 said:


> Do you have any links discussing the issues? Is it pertaining to the newer motors?
> 
> Thanks,


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/suzuki-df60a-prop.43837/

There is another under crossroads propeller


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

That is jack


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

skinnydip said:


> That is jack


Yup


----------



## NLW352 (Feb 19, 2018)

Finally ran/ broke in the new Zuk motor with the lower ratio, 4blade 14" dia x 16"p Solas, WORLDS different. Still can use tweaking and finessing but its definitely the right move for that boat. Hopefully this post will help anyone putting a new motor on an HPXT.


----------

